# Cancun: What timeshre presentations worth going to ?



## abdibile (Nov 5, 2011)

I actually enjoy doing timeshare presentations (seeing other resorts and learning how to improve your sales-skills!) if the gifts for attending them are good enough.

I will be staying at the Westin Lagunamar and am thinking to do some other timeshre presentations around Cancun but heard that some Mexican timeshare presentations are really bad (take hours longer than agreed, drugs in drinks etc).

I hear that there are lots of people trying to "force" you into a timeshare presentation. Where do I meet them?

What is the most profitable way to get invited to a tour?

What are the best gifts you can get for a presentation without too much hassle (presentation over and gift ready after the agreed time, no violence or drugs )

And which presentations to avoid?

How do you negotiate the best gifts for presentations?

Which scams do I have to be prepared for?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyg (Nov 5, 2011)

None. Enjoy Cancun.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 5, 2011)

At any of the Royal Resorts you will have a pleasant tour and maybe brunch and a low-key presentation, then you can say "no thanks" and walk out and enjoy the rest of the day at the pool or beach.  At most you'll get a t-shirt; probably not what you're looking for.


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 6, 2011)

pjrose said:


> At most you'll get a t-shirt; probably not what you're looking for.



We received t-shirts at the Royal Sea Aquarium in Curacao. Have never received them in Cancun (2 resorts, 3 presentations). Too bad...they are nice t-shirts.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 7, 2011)

If you have time these presentations can be fun. You get to see the resort, have a nice meal and get something for attending. 

http://www.virtualtourist.com/trave...arnings_or_Dangers-Cancun-Timeshare-BR-1.html

The presentation at the new Villa del Palmar is not so bad from what I have heard. Be warned though, these are professional sales people at any of the resort presentations you might attend that could sell ice to an eskimo.


----------



## abdibile (Dec 1, 2011)

I am in Cancun (Westin Lagunamar) for 4 days now and have NOT been approached by anyone trying to get me to a timeshare presentaions.

Noone at the airport when we arrived at 7 in the evening and noone on the street in the hotel zone or downtown, nor anyone in shopping centers.

What am I doing wrong? Where are all the timeshare sharks??


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 1, 2011)

We will be staying at The Royal Islander in Juner 2012.  We do not plan on attending any Timeshare Sales presentations.


----------



## Asl18940 (Dec 1, 2011)

You do the Grande Luxxe presentation in Playa Del Carmen.  Just do your research first at sellmytimesharenow.com to get an idea of the real going rates.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2011)

Asl18940 said:


> You do the Grande Luxxe presentation in Playa Del Carmen.  Just do your research first at sellmytimesharenow.com to get an idea of the real going rates.



Sell My Timeshare Now does not have the real going rates for anything.  Their prices are very inflated to make their customers think they are going to get more on SMTSN, than anywhere else.


----------



## abdibile (Dec 3, 2011)

Today I went to the Club Melia (formerly known as Sol Melia Vacation Club) presentation at the ME Cancun. They just offered a baseball cap, a backpack and lunch but I was interested in the system.

It is points based system with 41 home resorts in some spanish speaking countires (Mexico, Domenican Republic, Panama, Spain etc).

Everything was quite confusing and they refused to provide me with a points chart for all resorts, just gave example after example of how valubale the points are.

I really like their resorts and general system and would perhaps even consider buying into the system if the price was not too high.

But when I asked for the price of a 2 BR high season at ME Cancun (an supposedly 7-10 days at any other resort, but they did not proove that by presenting a points chart...) suprise, surprise: $84,000 (yes, eightyfour thousand!) purchase price plus $1,100 closing cost (closing cost for a RTU?) and $1,380 MF.

Does anyone know if you can buy Club Melia / SOL Melia Vacation Club memberhips on the resale market and if all benefits transfer to the buyer (conversion to their hotel points system MAS points, acelleration of the 50 year RTU contract to use 2x the Points in a year by paying 2 MFs, banking Points to the following year).

There seems not to be too much information on this on TUGBBS or anywhere else I usually look for resales.

Thanks!

I


----------



## pjrose (Dec 3, 2011)

Check eBay for resales.


----------



## BoaterMike (Dec 3, 2011)

Royal Resorts was giving away some nice tote bags for make the tour at the Royal Haciendas last year.  I'm not sure what they are doing now.   

Mike


----------



## Margariet (Dec 4, 2011)

abdibile said:


> I actually enjoy doing timeshare presentations (seeing other resorts and learning how to improve your sales-skills!) if the gifts for attending them are good enough.
> 
> I will be staying at the Westin Lagunamar and am thinking to do some other timeshre presentations around Cancun but heard that some Mexican timeshare presentations are really bad (take hours longer than agreed, drugs in drinks etc).
> 
> ...



If you are experienced, into marketing, sales, or psychology you can easily attend any TS presentation. I find it very interesting to see which sales techniques the sales person uses. I try different techniques and tactics myself every time. If you are good, you will have no problem whatsoever in Mexico. Just show them that you are tough and there is no way that you will ever buy. It's not that difficult, nobody likes a lost fight so they will drop you quickly. But you have to be prepared to sometimes see 3 or 7 people in one presentation. Recently I attend a few TS presentations in Mexico after bargaining for the catch. I do have my price and nowadays only attend one when the catch is high. Just go fot the hard cash and the resort credits. Let them know beforehand all the bad stories you know about them. Be prepared and they will not bother you. If you play the game right, it will save you a lot of money and will cost you not much time. All the resorts offer a lot. If you don't want to play the game, if you are not good at it, if you are not decisive, if you are easy to manipulate. if you annoy yourself or if you believe one word of the sales persons, than just don't go.


----------



## BoaterMike (Dec 4, 2011)

Margariet said:


> If you are experienced, into marketing, sales, or psychology you can easily attend any TS presentation. I find it very interesting to see which sales techniques the sales person uses.



Good point.   I recently attended a Marriott presentation and found their approach much more polished than any that I attended in Mexico.   

Mike


----------



## Phydeaux (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll bet that type of determination can be a bit tiring. When you're finished with the presentation & have your freebies, stop at the local supermarket and hang out to eat the free samples. If you stay long enough, you can get a free meal out of it. Just keep circling the store aisles for a few hours.


----------



## jhac007 (Dec 4, 2011)

abdibile said:


> I hear that there are lots of people trying to "force" you into a timeshare presentation. Where do I meet them?
> 
> What is the most profitable way to get invited to a tour?
> 
> What are the best gifts you can get for a presentation without too much hassle (presentation over and gift ready after the agreed time, no violence or drugs )



Unfortunately I don't recall which resort (and didn't really care) we toured south of Cancun (about 20 minutes or so and not on a beach) in 2010.  However, we were grabbed right in the airport before we could get out of the door to our ride.  The only reason I went for it was because they promised $100  cash when they picked us up and another $100 cash  after the alledged 90 minute presentation.  They did pay up as promised and also refunded the $20 "no show fee" .  We had a wonderful breakfast in a huge out door setting with every kind of breakfast food you could imagine.  There was a chef at some of the stations to prepare your request, really it was awesome.  This was all enjoyable because the nice young female agent had a great personality and we talked about everything but timeshares over a long breakfast.  Then came the tour which was nice and of course the pressure (not from the nice agent) but about six other people.  Long story made short......about four hours later they decided I was a lawyer (in error) and that maybe I needed to come work for them:hysterical: .  I really put it to them!!!!!!  They got tired and paid off, got us a taxi back to the Royal Sands and a wasted 2/3 of a day was certainly not the worst presentation I have been to.  So if you want to be easy pickings just stroll out of the airport, not a fast pace, and look all around like you just are confused and they will put you on the right path!

Jim


----------



## Margariet (Dec 4, 2011)

jhac007 said:


> Unfortunately I don't recall which resort (and didn't really care) we toured south of Cancun (about 20 minutes or so and not on a beach) in 2010.  However, we were grabbed right in the airport before we could get out of the door to our ride.  The only reason I went for it was because they promised $100  cash when they picked us up and another $100 cash  after the alledged 90 minute presentation.  They did pay up as promised and also refunded the $20 "no show fee" .  We had a wonderful breakfast in a huge out door setting with every kind of breakfast food you could imagine.  There was a chef at some of the stations to prepare your request, really it was awesome.  This was all enjoyable because the nice young female agent had a great personality and we talked about everything but timeshares over a long breakfast.  Then came the tour which was nice and of course the pressure (not from the nice agent) but about six other people.  Long story made short......about four hours later they decided I was a lawyer (in error) and that maybe I needed to come work for them:hysterical: .  I really put it to them!!!!!!  They got tired and paid off, got us a taxi back to the Royal Sands and a wasted 2/3 of a day was certainly not the worst presentation I have been to.  So if you want to be easy pickings just stroll out of the airport, not a fast pace, and look all around like you just are confused and they will put you on the right path!
> 
> Jim



Definitely the Grand Mayan. You can bargain for the catch. Let them know you've heard bad things about the presentation. Let them go after you. If you dare: pay the initial 20 dollar fee and don't show up at the given time. They will call you after a few hours and they will invite you again. But this time they will offer you a higher catch. Play a bit, be reluctant. And the final catch will be a very good one. Then be prepared, enjoy your breakfast, smile, think of George Clooney, and say 'no thanks' to every sales person who comes to sit at your table. We did it and were done in 90 min with a very big catch. They are persistent at the Grand Mayan and play the tricks well but they are easy to handle when you are used to their methods and understand their strategy. Think of it as a good training method but if you are shy and unsecure or tired, better skip it.


----------

